# SMRTNTKY can i just delete it



## m0rganmsp (Apr 15, 2008)

i am running win xp pro i have win xp on two drives, my master and slave i noticed that my slave drive( D drive) shows a usb icon when i click on "my computer" i found the icon in a folder named SMRTNTKY i was reading a microsoft support page and they said i can just delete it and an .exe called setupSNK.exe ,it said to just delete that to. before i do so i want to make sure it does'nt or can't screw anything up if i do so. My question is ofcorse will it screw anything up if i just delete the folder and the .exe


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

See if this helps.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/878475


----------

